# Mitchell



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi their I have a children's python that won't eat he has not eaten in 2 mounts what should I do


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 31, 2017)

Give us some more details 
How old is the snake? 
What sort of tank/ what heating are you offering and what temps? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2017)

I keep his tank at 25c to 30c all the time Stimson's python I got him not long ago the person I brought him off said he was six years old and he has never been in a tank with any other snakes maybe that might be the reason?


----------



## Buggster (Mar 31, 2017)

He needs a hot SPOT of about 30-35 degrees and the rest of the tank to remain at an ambient air temp (24ish).

Snakes may need time to adjust to a new environment and will go off food. And now that winter is approaching, Ant's always seem to be going off their food which is fine. Mine hasn't eaten in almost two months.

Is he being co-housed? Snakes don't like being housed together and the stress of sharing might also be causing him to go off food.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2017)

Since I've had him he hasten been in with a another snake before


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 31, 2017)

Maybe he needs a knife & fork?


----------



## nick_75 (Mar 31, 2017)

Give him time to adjust. He will not eat if stressed. Keep offering food, change water every few days and keep handling to a minimum. Keep him in a low traffic area. Have you provided multiple hides in different temp ranges? Have you set a definite photoperiod, to much light may be stressing him. He will feel more comfortable in the dark. Have you provided UVB, UVB stimulates appetite. You do not sound very experienced, buy books about caring for pythons in captivity.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks will try


----------



## kittycat17 (Apr 1, 2017)

Is he being kept in the same tank with another snake?? Coz I would think that may be part of the issue and not helping his stress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2017)

He is in hes own tank by him self I've got a 5 bay enclosure I've got a diamond Python in one side a blue tung in one side and and then he is in the other side I'm trying to berrd the diamond with a another diamond but don't no when it is breeding season can you maybe tell me


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 1, 2017)

Sorry if this sounds like I'm coming across a bit harsh but have you looked anywhere for help with your questions?
Are your diamonds old enough/big enough to breed. Do you definitely have a male & female.
Do you have an incubator, how will you house the hatchlings? What are your plans to get them feeding?

My personal opinion is that if you are a genuine member looking for help (which I personally doubt), you might like to get the basics in order before putting your animals through the trauma of breeding them when you simply have no idea at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2017)

Mate I've breed lots of reptiles like bluetung's to waterdragons frogs and other reptiles just not snakes I've had reptiles for 10 years I've got everything ready every time I ask someone when it is breeding season for snakes they all say different things?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 1, 2017)

Buy some books, do some research. Breeding season is the same every year.
Nothing you have said so far has suggested the level of experience you claim. Nor does it suggest you are in any way prepared for breeding.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks will buy some off eBay


----------

